

Show HN: Review My Startup, PlusConf - Online conferences - benpixel

Hello,<p>I'm organizing a online conference for entrepreneurs and people interested in building web apps. Check out www.plusconf.com<p>Speakers:<p>⚫ Dan Martell (Flowtown)<p>⚫ Allan Branch (LessAccounting)<p>⚫ Todd Garland (BuySellAds)<p>⚫ Noah Kagan (AppSumo)<p>⚫ Hiten Shah (KISSmetrics)<p>⚫ David Cancel (Performable)<p>P.S. Use coupon "hackernews" for 30%off, psst! :)<p>What do you think? Any feedback is appreciated.
======
benpixel
CLICKABLE LINK > <http://www.plusconf.com>

------
jeffepp
Looks great, there isn't much detail on the site. Is this interactive, live or
simply recorded messages?

Sounds interesting and you have a great lineup!

~~~
benpixel
Thanks!

That video preview on site is prerecorded but whole conference will be live.
You will be able to ask questions, chat with other viewers and more...

------
iworkforthem
Er... having an agenda or topics that will be covered in the conference will
be useful for anyone interested. Just a thought.

~~~
benpixel
Try mouse hovering speakers and you'll see topic of their talk.

------
lachyg
I think having the dates on the homepage would work, including the time of
day, and run time.

~~~
benpixel
Date is 7th December and it is written above prices. Time of day will be added
soon, just need few more confirmations.

~~~
lachyg
I guess, since I didn't see it (and I'm sure a few others won't), maybe you
should think about making it a tiny bit more prominent?

